# Bioshock 2, Dirt 2, Mini Ninjas on Mac App Store (today only)



## mrs quoad (Jul 8, 2012)

50% off, so £10.49 for Bioshock 2.

Fwiw.

Haven't seen Feral discount Bioshock 2 before, and IME they can be a bit sparse with their discounts. So I thought I'd give a heads-up.

I've got Bioshock 2 DLing...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2012)

Seems we're seeing some good deals happening fairly regularly on the App Store...only way they're going to build that market tbh...


----------



## revol68 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gaming on the mac, lol.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup play Civ 4 quite often, still good fun. But for real online gaming you need an Xbox.


----------

